# Crow Hollow Cemetery 2007: TONS of pics!



## Rod Rego (Jul 31, 2007)

Hey everyone! This year was our first *real* haunt, and the yard is finally done. Let me know what you think!

Flickr: Page Not Found

Some of my favorites...


























More pics will be added to the Flickr page in a few days!


----------



## Gloomy_Gus (Jul 11, 2006)

Looks great! I wish I had a cool house that I could use as a backdrop. That looks fantastic.


----------



## jimmyzdc (Sep 24, 2007)

Seriously your house looks so creepy with the red light casting along it. Great job!


----------



## NecroBones (Feb 10, 2006)

I love the use of lanterns for illuminating gravestones, etc. Nice job!


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

Great atmosphere there! Very spooky!


----------



## HrdHeaded1 (Sep 20, 2007)

wow..that house sets the mood doesn't it? Nice job.. I'm impressed.. I love how the pumkinds kinda add a fun atmosphere to the tombstones


----------



## Rod Rego (Jul 31, 2007)

I'm glad you like it, everyone!


----------

